# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield, TX Report;1/14-1/16/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

1/14/21
Good day on the Lower Laguna. Congrats to a good client and great friend Bobby for setting his PB today. After 9 years he landed a 28.5â€@7.75#.

Several good fish were brought to hand today with this group, looking forward to seeing if we can upgrade.

1/15/21
Let me start this story by saying, the good Lord blessed me on the water today!
I would have loved to seen the clients fighting these fish, over me.

I had 5 bites today, second bite of the morning was a 31â€@8.25# trout. Got two more bites on our next few wades. Then the last wade of the day starting around 1:30pm, I hooked a 30â€8.5# trout. I'm always conservative on the length, being that itâ€™s measured off the rod before being released. But, clients helped me measure and confirmed! Lol

These fish are the reason we are down here, and today was just tough, but well worth it. Clients had some reds and trout to 4.5#. Guess you never know who is going to make the right cast, but being in the correct area helps.

1/16/21
Good way to end the trip and the week with these clients.
All our fish were released in great shape to fight another day!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome job Sir!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2018)

I will be in McAllen Feb 20th. Any openings?
Brent 832 435 1615


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I will be in McAllen Feb 20th. Any openings?
> Brent 832 435 1615


no sir, as of the moment we are blessed to be completely booked for our winter trips. if anything comes available, I will let you know.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I will be in McAllen Feb 20th. Any openings?
> Brent 832 435 1615


I have one day open, that is Feb 21st.


----------

